# Before and after



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Just done my first workout since breaking my right arm, humerus broken in 2 places.

The doc gave me the clear to start lifting again, but told me to keep it to baby weights... empty bar etc.

My pull day today was;

Deads - 40kg 5x5

BB row - 40kg 5x5

Shrugs - 50kg 3x8

Curls - 20kg 3x8

Cant do pullups just yet - need to start slow

Feels AMAZING to be able to get back and workout but its horrible going from decent numbers 11 weeks ago and lookin ok to **** tier numbers now and looking like quagmire when he discovered internet porn.

Pic is me before and after breaking my arm.

Just glad i can lift again, muscle memory ftw - hopefully it will be back before christmas now... how long do you think it will take?


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Woah massive difference between the two bud! God bless muscle

Memory, right?


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

dont sweat it too much as said muscle memory will have you back in a month or two. good luck


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm guessing your diet is cr4p mate as i had 10 weeks off and i kept my cals high but clean and didn't loose much at all... Didn't u run a dbol cycle recently? (see ure post on here) guessing u broke your arm just after that then let your diet slip .. no wonder you lost it all!

You will get back there just stay natty this time or u will loose it again


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I've moved this to a more appropriate section....and also corrected the title. It shouldn't have been in 'General Converstaion' but if your'renot happy with where I've moved it to let me know.


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Zangief said:


> I'm guessing your diet is cr4p mate as i had 10 weeks off and i kept my cals high but clean and didn't loose much at all... Didn't u run a dbol cycle recently? (see ure post on here) guessing u broke your arm just after that then let your diet slip .. no wonder you lost it all!
> 
> You will get back there just stay natty this time or u will loose it again


Mate its hard to eat enough cals when you are on 100mg tramadol every 3 hours which ****s with appatite and sleep


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Katy said:


> I've moved this to a more appropriate section....and also corrected the title. It shouldn't have been in 'General Converstaion' but if your'renot happy with where I've moved it to let me know.


Corrected the title but you changed it to Defore, not Before???


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

puurboi said:


> Corrected the title but you changed it to Defore, not Before???


 Well actually it was spelt 'Defore' initially...I changed the name!


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Katy said:


> Well actually it was spelt 'Defore' initially...I changed the name!


haha Well epic fail then on my part


----------

